# First shot



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Europiccola

My first shot

Well, I've heard how hard it is. Was braced but first shot is on of the nicest shots I've ever made. Hopefully not a fluke.

I'm not an expert , but not a novice having worked in a cafe for a year between jobs recently which was fun and owning a Gaggia Classic.

The bean is fresh last week, from Crankhouse, and I kept the same grind setting in the Specialiata, and set it to dispense 15g. I got 38g out in about 25 seconds. I will experiment with mini Fellainis (?) and all that , but it was lovely . With this I did a 1 mini fellaini

Anyway, what a great start.

First thing I notice is how tricky it is to lift the handle with one hand and use a screen brush in the other as the machine wants to tip backwards , I like to clean the screen whilst the water is running.
















Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Just seen this, where's the classic gone mate? Bloody hell off for a week so much happens, @Jony brought a snow tank the vostok!


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

Looks good, and mighty tempting. I've been eyeing up an LP myself.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> Just seen this, where's the classic gone mate? Bloody hell off for a week so much happens, @Jony brought a snow tank the vostok!


Sold it, wasn't getting on with the steamer and just couldn't make great flat whites, for which you need a ristretto, hence the desire to play with the La Pav

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Haha nice! How is it? When you wanna sell it message me 😂😂


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Lol, lively coffee today and I haven't even got into the Marouane Fellainis and surfing and stuff, this is a keeper I think

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

You are overly complicating this....  (been there, done that).


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah, just pulled a quick shot and it was lovely

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Joe shorrock said:


> Haha nice! How is it? When you wanna sell it message me 😂😂


 Won't be long at his rate🤣


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I've had 8 ristrettos running through the remaining beans to have a play, I'll probably accidently sell it for a quid









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

8 1/1 ohhhh


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Probably break ( sorry was too much wasn't it) 😂


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Harsh 

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> Harsh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah that was a low blow! Nice cat btw


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> Yeah that was a low blow! Nice cat btw


Cat more expensive than the La Pav and the grinder, priorities all wrong

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

My cat looks equally disgusted by coffee, I think it's just that it's something not for them hence the disgust.

Regards lifting the handle and the machine itself lifting/ tipping. I can only suggest that rather than simply lifting the handle, try lifting whilst controlling the angle (so keep it pointing down where it attaches), think stirring with a spoon, you don't just move the top of the spoon, you actively control the direction of the spoon. That way you should be able to lift the handle but keep the base of the machine planted.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks I'll try that

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Have you made a FW yet? you will definitely need a 1 hole tip, the stock 3 hole is terrible!


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Have you made a FW yet? you will definitely need a 1 hole tip, the stock 3 hole is terrible!


I've not bothered yet because it's the 3 hole, I have a one hole on the way

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> I've not bothered yet because it's the 3 hole, I have a one hole on the way
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


 good, definitely don't bother with the 3 hole, it will make you want to throw it in the bin! 
With the 1 hole the steaming is pretty awesome for it's size.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> good, definitely don't bother with the 3 hole, it will make you want to throw it in the bin!
> With the 1 hole the steaming is pretty awesome for it's size.


Hope so, I work from home and make 3 drinks a day and two are with milk, I've got loads of time for cooling and filling etc and making a coffee is my little break from work

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

You get it eBay Dave?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> You get it eBay Dave?


No, watch forum forum for sale, came up for 330, 8 months old and included bottomless porta,

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Finding my feet, going a little finer, pulling a 1:3 in about 30 seconds plus pre infusion and timing it before the bitter blonding ruins the shot, this is a nicely balanced shot although

Still working out the sweetspot dose, this is 13.5g, going to go a tad finer and 14g next shot









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> Finding my feet, going a little finer, pulling a 1:3 in about 30 seconds plus pre infusion and timing it before the bitter blonding ruins the shot, this is a nicely balanced shot although
> 
> Still working out the sweetspot dose, this is 13.5g, going to go a tad finer and 14g next shot
> 
> ...


Good stuff!

I find that, for me at least, 15.5g works great for most coffees, both in the stock basket and the IMS one.

Nice looking machine, keep it nice and clean, specially keep it dry under that drip tray. You don't want moisture to get trapped there, it will rust.

Edit: I see you keep a box container on top of the drip tray. - very wise!


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> I find that, for me at least, 15.5g works great for most coffees, both in the stock basket and the IMS one.
> 
> ...


Thanks, the drip tray is a bit cheap isn't it, and with the plastic liner in moves around a bit, will order a stainless one and put a little but of bluetack under the plastic tray, kind of annoys me a little bit how it moves

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

The stainless one fits and looks much nicer. Definitely worth the £20


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> Thanks, the drip tray is a bit cheap isn't it, and with the plastic liner in moves around a bit, will order a stainless one and put a little but of bluetack under the plastic tray, kind of annoys me a little bit how it moves
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


Just make sure water doesn't get trapped under the tray. I'd skip the bluetack if I were you.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Just make sure water doesn't get trapped under the tray. I'd skip the bluetack if I were you.


Yeah I've take the horrid plastic insert out and will just use a plastic tub and wipe down drops ,and order a stainless tray

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> Yeah I've take the horrid plastic insert out and will just use a plastic tub and wipe down drops ,and order a stainless tray
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


Not sure if this is a good idea. Personally, I'd leave the horrid plastic drip tray in place and change the grate/grille if you want, as inevitably water will drip into the drip tray. Water should not get under there in normal circumstances, specially if you have a box on top of it, but if purge the water from the group, water droplets will find their way in.

Mine is 8 years old. No rust what so ever.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Not sure if this is a good idea. Personally, I'd leave the horrid plastic drip tray in place and change the grate/grille if you want, as inevitably water will drip into the drip tray. Water should not get under there in normal circumstances, specially if you have a box on top of it, but if purge the water from the group, water droplets will find their way in.
> 
> Mine is 8 years old. No rust what so ever.


Ok thanks

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Interesting, the IMS 20g basket doesn't seem to have changed anything, click between IMS VST and standard baskets on a Gaggia Classic you get a wide variance in shots, maybe with the pre infusion here it levels the field dunno.

Anyway, this maybe could go coarser, was a nice shot could be a bit sweeter. It's 14g to 35g in a about 25 seconds

Anyway, no wdt and light tamp

Short vid and still

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hbvlkoszil64k4i/VID_20200701_142548~2.mp4?dl=0









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Looking good. Try wdt next time see if it gets rid of that black spot in the middle.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Looking good. Try wdt next time see if it gets rid of that black spot in the middle.


I have A needle stuck in a pencil rubber I'll try that

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Looking good. Try wdt next time see if it gets rid of that black spot in the middle.


New bean, lots of wdt and a little coarser , this was lovely, bright, lively and sweet ,

Could have stopped a bit shorter 15.5 in, but I do seen to enjoy my shots when pulled a little longer
















Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Would be interested in your opinion why the IMS basket makes so little different , yet with a Gaggia Classic the differing baskets make a huge difference

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

So I'm not following.... have you got two usernames in this forum? La Davey and Dave Double Bean?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> So I'm not following.... have you got two usernames in this forum? La Davey and Dave Double Bean?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I accidently started a new user name on a browser , didn't recognise the forum because I use Tapatalk. I searched for someone who makes 51.5mm Tamps, found someone and quickly created a user name to pm him, then ironically I found coffee chap.

I need to delete the other one

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

That looks hard work that leaver


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> That looks hard work that leaver


Well gyms are shut

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> Would be interested in your opinion why the IMS basket makes so little different , yet with a Gaggia Classic the differing baskets make a huge difference
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


 I spoke with Dave (Coffeechap) about the baskets, he said taste wise they couldn't find a difference with IMS. 
So I decided to stick with the one that came with the naked PF which is pretty huge (for a 49mm basket) and gets around 16-17g in.

My thought with regards to the IMS stuff and gaggia/other machines is that those machines are pump driven, and have a near constant pressure. 
I think it could make a difference because either the gaggia baskets are pants, or the precision of IMS maybe coupled with depth and shape allows a better flow through the puck and out of the fancy holes, at a constant pressure. A crap basket at the same pressure with say smaller irregular holes might alter this.

On the lever machine you control the pressure, therefore it's not constant, as it will change with the resistance you feel. Therefore maybe less difference? if that makes any sense.

Or the la pavoni basket could just be good!


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Anyone wanna buy an IMS basket 

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Looking good. Try wdt next time see if it gets rid of that black spot in the middle.


Ok, back to basics , light WDT, no mini Fellainis, just to the top, wait a bit then slow gradual pull, 16g in , 40g out, and it bears anything I got from the Gaggia, which was the point

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Second banging shot

The temptation to mess and play takes over doesnt it. Got a new bean, into a decent grinder, shake it up a bit in a tumbler , pour it in, little wdt , light tamp, no fellaini things, just slow and smooth up and down

Best shot of coffee I've made, and I've had this bean with a Gaggia and wasn't his balanced

This was just one smooth pull to the bottom, about 30 seconds plus pre infusion

I don't need to experiment anymore, just need to cut out the variables . 16g in seems my sweetspot although I need a dosing funnel to squeeze it in









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> Second banging shot
> 
> The temptation to mess and play takes over doesnt it. Got a new bean, into a decent grinder, shake it up a bit in a tumbler , pour it in, little wdt , light tamp, no fellaini things, just slow and smooth up and down
> 
> ...


 Is your machine a post millennium? 51 group?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes 51mm

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Is your machine a post millennium? 51 group?


Yes 51mm

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm getting bangers now, 16 I'm 32 out I'm about 32 seconds Inc preinfusion, getting more out of this bean than I've ever had before

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Milk is fine providing you use a 20oz jug and single hole tip,









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok the temp strips have made a big difference, head is about 97 after steaming and only after I've pulled some water to warm the cup, gotta pull the shot straight away after warming the cup, I've been waiting to long , a hand over from boilers that refill and get hotter

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Temp strip???


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Those little temp strips you stick on the head

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> Temp strip???


FYI, e.g:

https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/coffee-group-temperature-strip-set-6712-p.asp


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Ahh like a fish tank strip😂

Ive been Toying with the idea of one of those grouphead thermometer


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> Ahh like a fish tank strip
> Ive been Toying with the idea of one of those grouphead thermometer


Fish tank strip???


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah😂


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for this! Defo worth a punt for 2.75 delivered!


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I use a smart plug on a Google routine to warm stuff up, just don't need it with the La Pav, all you need to do is run a flush

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> I use a smart plug on a Google routine to warm stuff up, just don't need it with the La Pav, all you need to do is run a flush
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


You don't need to run a flush either... with such a small boiler, it's pointless.

All you need to do is to use the "dry pump method". Group gets hot in no time.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You don't need to run a flush either... with such a small boiler, it's pointless.
> 
> All you need to do is to use the "dry pump method". Group gets hot in no time.


What's a dry pump method?

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> What's a dry pump method?
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


Check out the "La Pavoni Lever Machine Owners" group. I can see you are there. 

(I would need to search and dig it up too - it's an old post/video, by Claudio I believe. Let me know if you can't find it).


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Cheers , Google has risks for this

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> Cheers , Google has risks for this
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk




With safe search mode enabled....


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> With safe search mode enabled....


Ok so he's saying pull a shot at 80 degrees ? So the group head heats up to over 90 as soon as the head fills ?

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> Ok so he's saying pull a shot at 80 degrees ? So the group head heats up to over 90 as soon as the head fills ?
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


You can see for yourself. You have to do what suits, but yes, the temperature shoots up as soon as the boiler fills. Find the sweet spot that works for you.

I've measure the temp in the group for a while, with a k-type. Too much hassle, can't be bothered, but if you dry pump up to 88C you'll find you'll be pulling a shot at 94C or thereabouts (group temp).

These days I turn a blind eye to temp, do the dry pumps and off I go. I don't do the dry pumps to warm the group specifically, but to remove air from the piston. You know, with the la Pav, you can get what's described as spongy pull (you don't feel much resistance at the top of the stroke). Those dry pumps technique followed by inserting the PF with the lever raised as much as possible without letting water out help quite a bit to mitigate that.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

To carry on with this discussion, this is one of the pitfalls of the Pavoni: a great machine, compact, simple, but because of that, lacks in electronics and temp stability. It would be great to turn the machine on and preset the group to a set temp, and pull consistent shots one after the other. Wishful thinking.... I'm online dating a new girl (boom!) , the Lelit Elizabeth... maybe this is the solution for me: fast heat up time, stable, compact, good steam power.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Just pulled a shot using that method in the vid, and was lovely, clearly the variables around temp require some focus from me, I watched the head heat to over 100 degrees towards the end of the shot

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> To carry on with this discussion, this is one of the pitfalls of the Pavoni: a great machine, compact, simple, but because of that, lacks in electronics and temp stability. *It would be great to turn the machine on and preset the group to a set temp*, and pull consistent shots one after the other. Wishful thinking.... I'm online dating a new girl (boom!) , the Lelit Elizabeth... maybe this is the solution for me: fast heat up time, stable, compact, good steam power.


 I have a spare PID etc. and was considering if I could make it work with the La Pavoni, but because of the way it heats the group I am not sure it's possible. Especially not on the pre-millenium model.

Have you installed the teflon gasket to stop the group drawing too much heat from the boiler?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

TomHughes said:


> I have a spare PID etc. and was considering if I could make it work with the La Pavoni, but because of the way it heats the group I am not sure it's possible. Especially not on the pre-millenium model.
> 
> Have you installed the teflon gasket to stop the group drawing too much heat from the boiler?


I haven't, no. I think that mod is for pre-mil machines anyway. I think the new group manages temperature better then the old group, anyway.

I've seen a "fan mod" to cool the group on the Pavoni, which measures the temp on the group and the fan turns on/off to keep them at bay. That sounds interesting. Likelihood I'd do it... unlikely.

I do like to use machines as they are intended. I've tried with grinders to mod to single dose before, so got the Niche. I tired to measure the group temp of the Pavoni with a thermometer. You can, but you need to be on the ball. The big issue is that you can't cool it down easily (the water is at a set temp and it's hot, steaming hot, constantly - it can't draw cold water from anywhere, unlike an HX machine). I accept everything has pros and cons, limitations, optimal operational range, so I just live with that.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Considering I work from home and make 3 espressos 2 hours apart , I don't really have much to worry about

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I haven't, no. I think that mod is for pre-mil machines anyway. I think the new group manages temperature better then the old group, anyway.
> 
> I've seen a "fan mod" to cool the group on the Pavoni, which measures the temp on the group and the fan turns on/off to keep them at bay. That sounds interesting. Likelihood I'd do it... unlikely.
> 
> I do like to use machines as they are intended. I've tried with grinders to mod to single dose before, so got the Niche. I tired to measure the group temp of the Pavoni with a thermometer. You can, but you need to be on the ball. The big issue is that you can't cool it down easily (the water is at a set temp and it's hot, steaming hot, constantly - it can't draw cold water from anywhere, unlike an HX machine). I accept everything has pros and cons, limitations, optimal operational range, so I just live with that.


 Yep I agree, trying not to go overboard with controlling.

The best way of cooking the group I have found so far has been a little bottle of water spray. A few sprits of that on the group and it rapidly cools. 
I often make 2 drinks back to back for me and the wife so cooling it back to 80-85 so it can act as a heat sink for the 100deg water is important


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> Considering I work from home and make 3 espressos 2 hours apart , I don't really have much to worry about
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


My usage is somewhat not too dissimilar.

I coffee before I got to work, say, 8:45 and then another one at 15:00. So, when I fancy, I turn it on from cold, wait 15 mins and happy days. However, I do find sometimes I all of a sudden stuck in a meeting and the group by then is too hot. I just drink anyway. I accept it.

Again, online dating Liz,  but it's a lot more expensive. For two cups a day, is it worth it? Maybe, maybe not. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

What are they, 12000 ukp? That's a lot for 2 espressos tbh

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> What are they, 12000 ukp? That's a lot for 2 espressos tbh
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


I think they will retail around the GBP 1,200 mark. But this is just what I think, and saying that, what the hell do I know.l. I don't know how much they will retail for, it's purely speculation.

I used to own a Profitec Pro-700 + Kinu M68 for two espressos a day. People here have similar setups. And price is relative... some people have a Slayer for 4 coffees a day... or a Vesuvius for 2. If money is not an issue, then who cares. As I said before, people spend far more money in cars, and are happy to pay £700 every year for a service. When you really think about it, a coffee machine is not that much, honestly!

The issue for me is the heat up time. I don't like to plan when I want to have a coffee. I like to think "oh... I really could do with a coffee", or a friend is popping by (out of the blue) and I'd like to offer them a coffee on arrival and drink soon after, not drink when they are thinking of going home (when machine has fully heated up).

So, fast heat up time being key.... there aren't many options out there. Pavoni is one of them. For what it is, for one person, for ad-hoc ocasional usage... can't beat it. Sage.... hmmm.... no thanks, unless it's a present. And then there's the Profitec 300 (solid, sturdy, bulky, nothing really "cool" about it, just.... works) and now there's a much more improved version of the Lelit Elizabeth.

It's funny, but I even thought about going back to a SBDU machine. But the thought of having to wait for the boiler to get up to steam temp, purge and then steam puts me right off. The Gaggia Classic was my first "proper" machine.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Well , installed a pressure gauge today. And it's fine. Except I pulled the shot in exactly the same way. All that's changed is I now know that the pressure is. Not sure what I'm supposed to have done with this new info. Looks good though

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok, just ordered a pressure profile kit

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> Yeah
> <img alt="Screenshot_20200704-221013.thumb.png.d36253620bd12dc25d810d1b1afb6b18.png" data-fileid="42346" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_07/Screenshot_20200704-221013.thumb.png.d36253620bd12dc25d810d1b1afb6b18.png" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Modded!









Not going to change my routine, but gives me a rough idea of what temp I'm pulling my shots at! (I anticipate it's all over the show! )


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm going to have those things, and two extra gauges, I hope the coffee tastes nicer

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> I'm going to have those things, and two extra gauges, I hope the coffee tastes nicer
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


Errrr..... maybe. You still have to be "on the ball" and reproduce it perfectly every time.

My advice to you: yes, add all the stuff to it if that's your thing. But remember, your arm is the pump, the water will heat up, the group will overheat. Apart of the pressure stat, there's nothing else keeping anything at bay. Apart from the pressure inside that boiler, everything else is a variable. No gauge or thermometer will change or fix that. Use the machine as originally designed, know it's limitations, take a step back, and ultimately, enjoy your coffee.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Cheers , great advice .

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Dave double bean - Also a judiciously applied cold damp tea towel can help as well if you need to drop the group temp down a bit at short notice if you get impatient like I do 😉


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I left my machine on today for about 30 minutes, from cold. Checked the new toy (thermometer strip) - and the temp was below 90 (so, nothing "green"). I've done this test before, and that usually means 87C, measure with a k-type and a multimeter.

Did a few (too many) dry pumps and the thermometer indicated 105C. earlier, after lunch, I didn't do so many dry pumps, and I pulled a shot at 95C on the thermometer. I've experimented with this before with my k-type thermometer attached to it, and yes, it is possible to pull shots at the same group temperature if you want to.

Lifted the lever, pulled a shot, and, during pre-infusion, all the way to the end, it stayed a 100C.

So.... Why am I saying all these nonsense? Because although you don't have great control of temperature, you can manage and control it to a certain extent, providing you have a set routine and consistency. But you need to pay attention to what you do. She (the machine) will not make it any easier for you. 🙂


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah, I think setting a timer helps I think

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> Yeah, I think setting a timer helps I think
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


If you do decide for whichever reason to have the Pav on a timer...

Please please make sure the tank always has water in it. Remember it has no water level sensor. Given it's up and running in 10 minutes, personally I'd not bother with a timer.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> If you do decide for whichever reason to have the Pav on a timer...
> 
> Please please make sure the tank always has water in it. Remember it has no water level sensor. Given it's up and running in 10 minutes, personally I'd not bother with a timer.


I meant on my phone , to time the start up time

I do use a smart plug but have it set to turn off on a Google routine to be safe

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I left my machine on today for about 30 minutes, from cold. Checked the new toy (thermometer strip) - and the temp was below 90 (so, nothing "green"). I've done this test before, and that usually means 87C, measure with a k-type and a multimeter.
> 
> Did a few (too many) dry pumps and the thermometer indicated 105C. earlier, after lunch, I didn't do so many dry pumps, and I pulled a shot at 95C on the thermometer. I've experimented with this before with my k-type thermometer attached to it, and yes, it is possible to pull shots at the same group temperature if you want to.
> 
> ...


 Which shots tasted better? 
I did a little experimenting with the thermocouple but found with the pre-mill model that 80-85 corresponded to about 90-95 water temp. 
I guess the water coming in is 100 deg or close to as it's producing steam in the boiler, then the group acts as a heatsink. to pull around heat away from the water as it enters. 
The problem with the pre-mill that I think is better with the post is that after a shot the group will continue to rise, as the connection to the boiler and brass parts continue to conduct heat. Tomorrows job is fitting a teflon spacer between group and boiler to reduce this. Hopefully then the group temp will be more stable and controlled by the dry humps.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Can go a little bit finer on this one, extract a little more I think,

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4ribxr2ivabesas/VID_20200715_081943.mp4?dl=0

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------

